# Helix Mini - 6 Channel DSP With New Features - Coming Soon



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Should be here in the US within 2-3 weeks. Not 100% sure of price. From what i understand this is pretty much a preview of what the next gen DSP and DSP Pro will be like. One thing that catches my eye is the "Real Center". More info on it below.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Interesting - Subscribed


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah I'd probably buy one of those.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Interesting little unit. Perhaps the upcoming big daddy DSP will be called the "Helix DSP MEGA".


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

What with all the Xander features? My. 2 looks silly next to it


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Finally! I was mad that those features were only on the Match UP 7BMW so far. Patiently waiting for the DSP Pro mk3

https://www.audiotec-fischer.de/en/match/amplifiers/up-7bmw


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dcfis said:


> What with all the Xander features? My. 2 looks silly next to it


I read this like 4 times and i still have no idea what your trying to say.. lol


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Subb'd


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> dcfis said:
> 
> 
> > What with all the Xander features? My. 2 looks silly next to it
> ...


All the software xpander stuff makes the dsp. 2 look weak


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah..... this looks dope. Sub'd


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dcfis said:


> All the software xpander stuff makes the dsp. 2 look weak


you have a center channel? what about integrating into the factory system that has no low end frequency in the signal? if you said no to both of those, then those features probably dont matter to you anyway


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> you have a center channel? what about integrating into the factory system that has no low end frequency in the signal? if you said no to both of those, then those features probably dont matter to you anyway


Think there will be a group buy for this?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Redliner99 said:


> Think there will be a group buy for this?


nope


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

I find this interesting as I will probably be buying a new truck soon. And unlike my challenger which I will be keeping as well, I would like to be able to put a system in it that is not a single seat tune. This just may be the ticket. Although I am still interested to see what the audiofrog dsp will be.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

The really attractive feature to me is storage for 10 setups.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JamesRC said:


> The really attractive feature to me is storage for 10 setups.


what i want to know is how you switch between those 10 without a director


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Excited to see how this performs in a surround sound setup compared to MS8/H800. Will be following.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Interesting, but I have to ask, is this a surround type processor only? If not, why only 6 outputs? Would seem at best you could only do midwoofer x2, tweeters x2, center x1, sub x1, then your outputs are spent. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

SkizeR said:


> what i want to know is how you switch between those 10 without a director


Might be a bit tedious, but probably just a momentary-contact pushbutton switch to cycle progressively through the 10 presets.

What's the matter, Nick, you can't keep count to ten?  

But yeah, without some type of visual indication of what preset you are on, it's not ideal.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Interesting, but I have to ask, is this a surround type processor only? If not, why only 6 outputs? Would seem at best you could only do midwoofer x2, tweeters x2, center x1, sub x1, then your outputs are spent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No its not. You can set it up how you want. But this can do active 2 way front with center and sub, but i think the main intention is front left and right, rear left and right, center, and sub. Front and rear run passive. this is for more basic and typical installs that most shops see. Not DIY enthusiast types. These features will be implimented on future Helix dsp offerings


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Bayboy said:


> Interesting, but I have to ask, is this a surround type processor only? If not, why only 6 outputs? Would seem at best you could only do midwoofer x2, tweeters x2, center x1, sub x1, then your outputs are spent.


I find it a bit odd as well. But at least it provides a more affordable option for people on a tighter budget who want a "smaller setup" that would be good for both front seats, or perhaps a great solution for small 2-seat sports cars.

On the flip side, it might be affordable and small enough to use two of these to setup a killer 12-channel system. It wouldn't be as convenient having to connect and tune each DSP separately, but certainly doable with really good results. Though another problem would be if you wanted to use a Director remote. 

But we'll have to wait and see about the price point I guess.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> No its not. You can set it up how you want. But this can do active 2 way front with center and sub, but i think the main intention is front left and right, rear left and right, center, and sub. Front and rear run passive. this is for more basic and typical installs that most shops see. Not DIY enthusiast types. These features will be implimented on future Helix dsp offerings


Ahhhh... passives make sense of it. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

I have an active 2-way front, single sub. Six outs is great for me. I like having 8 just in case I want to go 3-way in the future, but this seems like a great unit for people wanting a basic setup.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I could see using this to add a 3rd C3CX to the factory center location in my Tundra, to get a true 2-seat setup.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> dcfis said:
> 
> 
> > All the software xpander stuff makes the dsp. 2 look weak
> ...


No to both


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dcfis said:


> No to both


Then no need to worry

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## theobjectivist (Sep 29, 2016)

wait... a new Pro MKIII is coming after this as well?

interesting. Wonder if that'd be this year


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

bbfoto said:


> I find it a bit odd as well. But at least it provides a more affordable option for people on a tighter budget who want a "smaller setup" that would be good for both front seats, or perhaps a great solution for small 2-seat sports cars.
> 
> On the flip side, it might be affordable and small enough to use two of these to setup a killer 12-channel system. It wouldn't be as convenient having to connect and tune each DSP separately, but certainly doable with really good results. Though another problem would be if you wanted to use a Director remote.
> 
> But we'll have to wait and see about the price point I guess.


This is why the next feature to hit car DSPs should be external/master word clocks like virtually all recording gear uses. You could simply route channels as you want with multiple units chained together.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

A couple months ago when I inquired into the new processing features found in the Match UP 7BMW unit and my desires to have these features for higher channel setups.. Doug over at MSC America for Helix said “You will likely be quite happy when you see the MK3.”


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> A couple months ago when I inquired into the new processing features found in the Match UP 7BMW unit and my desires to have these features for higher channel setups.. Doug over at MSC America for Helix said “You will likely be quite happy when you see the MK3.”


yeah, the 8to12 and bit one hd killer.. not that the mk2 wasnt better to begin with


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

f


SkizeR said:


> yeah, the 8to12 and bit one hd killer.. not that the mk2 wasnt better to begin with


Most definitely! Finally a true contender to MS8 and H800 for the center channel crowd


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

How would time alignment work if you were using the center channel and wanted a two-seat tune?

Would you align the tweets, mid-bass, and center channel to a spot centered between the headrests?

My Rogue has a center-channel location. There isn't anything there right now, but I'm more than a little intrigued in pursuing this.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Is this the same idea that Andy @ Audiofrog is currently working on?
Creating a centered sound stage for both the driver and passenger, using a center channel.

Hopefully the MkIII comes out with this, and a minimum of 12 additional channels.

Sub'd.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

JamesRC said:


> How would time alignment work if you were using the center channel and wanted a two-seat tune?
> 
> Would you align the tweets, mid-bass, and center channel to a spot centered between the headrests?
> 
> My Rogue has a center-channel location. There isn't anything there right now, but I'm more than a little intrigued in pursuing this.


I spoke to Andy W. about his Mercedes at Knowledgefest. If I’m not mistaken, he said that he’s not using time alignment between front channels (i.e. left vs center vs right) only within individual channels (i.e. midbass vs mid vs tweeter). The algorithm that performs the upmixing obviously adds delay to the rears to create depth, but outside of that, no conventional time alignment is used up front. With that said, I think unless you can place he center speaker(s) equi-distant from the listener, as their side’s speakers (I.e. left speakers vs center speaker for the driver’s side) you have to use some delay. Same thing would apply to passenger side.


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

I've mentioned mid/ side eq several times here and wondered why no one incorporated ot into a dsp. Sounds like someone may be listening. The stage expander would do just that. Everything in mono goes unaffected. Everything in stereo would get processing, bass reduction. This will eliminate a lot of rainbowing. I know this because I ran my whole system through Cubase (digital audio workstation) a few years ago. Mid side eq massively increased stage with without any loss to impact. I hope this is what they are doing. If so its gonna be freakin sweet!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> No its not. You can set it up how you want. But this can do active 2 way front with center and sub, but i think the main intention is front left and right, rear left and right, center, and sub. Front and rear run passive. this is for more basic and typical installs that most shops see. Not DIY enthusiast types. These features will be implimented on future Helix dsp offerings




Exactly not for most on here


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I just want to see the new mkiii or the psix mkiii but with me being a ms-8 huge fan, i cant wait to the audiofrog unit comes out, but hell i love helix to, I JUST LOVE F””’ING SQ!!!


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Any thoughts on cost on this unit?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

GMCtrk said:


> Any thoughts on cost on this unit?


not finalized yet but 600 or less i'm guessing


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Any idea on what DAC this uses? Probably not the same as the PRO Im guessing


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> not finalized yet but 600 or less i'm guessing




Any idea when the MKiii will be released?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaseUTB (Mar 28, 2018)

What are the current available Helix DSP units for 2 way active plus two sub systems? May go 3 way in future. Thanks


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

ChaseUTB said:


> What are the current available Helix DSP units for 2 way active plus two sub systems? May go 3 way in future. Thanks


I know of DSP, DSP.2, and the DSP Pro's (which I'm not familiar with). The differences between DSP and DSP.2 are pretty insignificant. Both have 8 out. 

There were some generations of the Helix before the DSP that I'm not familiar with.

The DSP is what was available in the classifieds when I was ready to buy, so that's what I'm using.


----------



## banshee28 (Mar 23, 2006)

gumbeelee said:


> I just want to see the new mkiii or the psix mkiii but with me being a ms-8 huge fan, i cant wait to the audiofrog unit comes out, but hell i love helix to, I JUST LOVE F””’ING SQ!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


 Yea I am interested what the next P6 or equivalent will be. Perhaps I will have to sell mine to get a "mkiii" :laugh:


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

Any new info on this?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Redliner99 said:


> Any new info on this?


theres not much more to know besides price and exact date of availability. Those will be known very shortly though


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> theres not much more to know besides price and exact date of availability. Those will be known very shortly though


Cool I'll be waiting thank you


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Update, price is $500


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Update, price is $500


who wants my gen1 helix dsp 6to8 . its name is kinda confusing:laugh:


----------



## Hubbard 0 (Jun 20, 2018)

optimaprime said:


> who wants my gen1 helix dsp 6to8 . its name is kinda confusing:laugh:


How much? Director included?


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

I am too slow. I still have my Helix MK2 in the box and Helix is about to have another one released


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Justintime said:


> I am too slow. I still have my Helix MK2 in the box and Helix is about to have another one released


Username checks out..

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Username checks out..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I am not sure what this means. Am I saying something wrong?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Justintime said:


> I am not sure what this means. Am I saying something wrong?


You'll get it installed Justintime for new products to come out lol

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Hey SkizeR, 

Do you happen to know any more about setting up the Center Channel processing features for a 2 seat tune? Does one still time align the speakers to the driver seat or to a spot in the middle of the 2 seats/car?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Hey SkizeR,
> 
> Do you happen to know any more about setting up the Center Channel processing features for a 2 seat tune? Does one still time align the speakers to the driver seat or to a spot in the middle of the 2 seats/car?


You align the speakers to the center. Essentially just making sure mid to tweeter is in phase at the crossover. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

SkizeR said:


> You align the speakers to the center. Essentially just making sure mid to tweeter is in phase at the crossover.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




What's the easiest way to do this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Hubbard 0 said:


> How much? Director included?


i dont have a director:mean:just the dsp


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

I know there is a new dsp pro coming soon. But just for the sake of discussion could a Helix mini be used to generate 5.1 signal then send to a dsp pro to achieve more channels?


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes but at the cost of multiple DA conversions. Whether you can hear that difference is subjective. Might get cumbersome too since Director can only control 1 unit at a time to my knowledge.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> You align the speakers to the center. Essentially just making sure mid to tweeter is in phase at the crossover.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


have you done one with center yet? meant to ask you the other day.


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

optimaprime said:


> have you done one with center yet? meant to ask you the other day.


I'm also dying to know.  I've been interested in how effective their augmented bass is, too. I think I see one of these in my near future.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd be willing to go passive just to see what the center adds. Means stepping down from raw selections for the most part but meh... not the end of the world... tradeoffs.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

When the DSP Pro MK3 comes out I'm planning on doing a full center channel. Although I've never heard a proper center channel car before...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesRC (Sep 18, 2017)

mattkim1337 said:


> When the DSP Pro MK3 comes out I'm planning on doing a full center channel. Although I've never heard a proper center channel car before...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


My wife's Rogue has center channel. Although it doesn't have the resolution of my car, the soundstage is definitely good whether I'm in the driver or passenger seat. 

When I'm in the driver in _my_ Rogue without center, it's _perfect_. When I'm in the passenger 80% of the sound seems to come from the passenger side door.

I'm interested in the new Mini primarily for the bass enhancement with a longer view of adding center. I'd have to add an amp and find the right driver.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

optimaprime said:


> have you done one with center yet? meant to ask you the other day.


i have done the BMW UP7 which has the same feature. i didnt have much time to experiment with it, but it definitely works and has something to it



mattkim1337 said:


> When the DSP Pro MK3 comes out I'm planning on doing a full center channel. Although I've never heard a proper center channel car before...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I actually heard my first PROPERLY EXCECUTED center channel at knowledgefest. Gary Biggs BMW with the audiofrog prototype. Its the real deal. Just as good as an equal install/equipment one seat car but in both seats.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> i have done the BMW UP7 which has the same feature. i didnt have much time to experiment with it, but it definitely works and has something to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That audiofrog unit is what i am waiting on, as much of a fan i am of the ms-8, I cant wait for this unit


Sent from my iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> i have done the BMW UP7 which has the same feature. i didnt have much time to experiment with it, but it definitely works and has something to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I just wanna drop in center channel in truck in place of factory one is 3-1/2 speaker. Been looking g for decent coaxial but in that size having trouble. Wonder if I could a 4. And coxials you recommend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

optimaprime said:


> If I just wanna drop in center channel in truck in place of factory one is 3-1/2 speaker. Been looking g for decent coaxial but in that size having trouble. Wonder if I could a 4. And coxials you recommend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


your going to want something that plays low and can match the output of your side speakers. GS42 would be an easy solution if it can fit. Gary actually had a GB25 and i think a GB10 in his center. Those GB25's can play damn low and with authority for their size


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

I’m patiently waiting for AF DSP or Helix DSP Pro 3 so I can truly enjoy the Morel Virtus Nano installed on my dash


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> I’m patiently waiting for AF DSP or Helix DSP Pro 3 so I can truly enjoy the Morel Virtus Nano installed on my dash


Do those work well reflecting off the windshield? Have u measured the fr?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

I was previously running them on temporary baffles in the same location down to 85hz. One orientation had the tweeter facing the cabin and the other facing angled at the windshield. With both there was drop off of output below 130hz. But didn’t ‘seal’ the temp baffles too strongly. I’ll see if I can dig up the files.

Hard to gage the staging since I didn’t have proper center processing. So I opted for non angled mounting position for flatter aesthetic purposes.

In the middle of redoing the whole build now so can’t quite take measurements yet as my amps and DSP aren’t connected yet. But I’ll follow up as soon as I do!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> I’m patiently waiting for AF DSP or Helix DSP Pro 3 so I can truly enjoy the Morel Virtus Nano installed on my dash




Ooooooo that's 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> your going to want something that plays low and can match the output of your side speakers. GS42 would be an easy solution if it can fit. Gary actually had a GB25 and i think a GB10 in his center. Those GB25's can play damn low and with authority for their size




All right thank you sir. I'll start shopping for single gs42


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincMartel (Mar 21, 2017)

I guess the dsp.3 is expected to have the same new features as the mini. Any release date for this one?

Any info on the algorithm for the center channel? Proprietary?


----------



## MitchWolos (Aug 4, 2015)

Proprietary algorithm. I've installed quite a few UP7s which use the same DSP effects. Very impressed with the RealCenter! 5x65w 2x130w with a processed sub out. Perfect for 3 way front + center.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

VincMartel said:


> Any info on the algorithm for the center channel? Proprietary?


This is what I’ve found so far:



Elektra said:


> For those interested - Audiotec Fischer responded today regarding my mail about if there DSP products can do a center channel...
> 
> So here is there response..
> 
> ...


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Is this dsp available yet?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

mattkim1337 said:


> Is this dsp available yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




Has been for awhile 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

What’s one worth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

unix_usr said:


> What’s one worth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think they are selling for 500$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

They are available. Price is $500.
I have been playing with one and it’s pretty cool.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

lostthumb said:


> They are available. Price is $500.
> I have been playing with one and it’s pretty cool.


Have you utilized the center channel functionality? If so, how is it?


----------



## VincMartel (Mar 21, 2017)

How would we tune a system for 2 seats with this dsp ? 

From what I see, center channel processing is not enough. Do you need to play with phase to align the midbasses instead of time delay? You would only time align midbass to tweeter. Or does this dsp does it all for you ?

In other words is the center channel algorithm process all channels or only the center channel ?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

VincMartel said:


> How would we tune a system for 2 seats with this dsp ?
> 
> From what I see, center channel processing is not enough. Do you need to play with phase to align the midbasses instead of time delay? You would only time align midbass to tweeter. Or does this dsp does it all for you ?
> 
> In other words is the center channel algorithm process all channels or only the center channel ?


Only the center

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Was wondering if there was any word on the updated DSP Pro?


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

mumbles said:


> Was wondering if there was any word on the updated DSP Pro?


https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/general-car-audio-discussion/410735-helix-dsp-pro-mk3-who-has-info.html


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Lyons238 (May 19, 2016)

I just picked up a DSP Mini with Director and HEC USB and I'm excited to install this, it's so tiny. It's going in my daily driver with a JL HD900/5, Audiofrog 2-way, Acoustic Elegance subs IB. Should be a slick and unobtrusive daily install


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone installed and used the center channel feature? Wondering how well it works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

aholland1198 said:


> Anyone installed and used the center channel feature? Wondering how well it works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have, but unfortunately both times I was rushed. Didnt have much time to really mess with it yet. Soon though

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> I have, but unfortunately both times I was rushed. Didnt have much time to really mess with it yet. Soon though
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk




Sounds good. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

